# [SOLVED] 2006 Chrysler 300M Fuse Blowing



## The1965Ghost (Feb 25, 2010)

The car was bought used, in excellent condition. No problems for a while until fuse #18 keeps blowing out for the radio in the rear fuse box in the trunk. As soon as one is put in, it's blown. Hoping that it does not need to go back for maintenance, and that I could just fix myself. Could it be some kind of relay? Like I said before, the car is in excellent condition like its off the line and all electronics are stock, including the radio. There isn't anything in the cigarette lighter either. Please help asap! :sigh:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2006 Chrysler 300M Fuse Blowing*

The radio itself could be short circuiting internally and will need replacing. To prove that it is the radio, disconnect its power molex connector and re-install the fuse. If it doesn't blow you found the culprit.


----------



## The1965Ghost (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: 2006 Chrysler 300M Fuse Blowing*

Thanks, will do. It blows the fuse as soon as it makes connection, resulting in a nice spark.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: 2006 Chrysler 300M Fuse Blowing*

thats going to be a direct short to ground some place in that fuse circuit ... if the radio is the only thing on that fuse then its the radio or the wiring 

has any one installed any thing on the car ... its so easy for a screw to screw into the power wire


----------



## The1965Ghost (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: 2006 Chrysler 300M Fuse Blowing*



> thats going to be a direct short to ground some place in that fuse circuit


That's what I thought. Because if positive and negative wasn't crossing somewhere, then it wouldn't spark like that. Someone else could have been in there to replace something. After all, the car is used. But it's in real nice condition. Someone probably didn't do something right.


----------



## The1965Ghost (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: 2006 Chrysler 300M Fuse Blowing*

Just giving you guys an update. All of the wiring wasn't messed with from a previous repair. The wiring was grounded though, so at some point from the fuse to the radio, there was an issue. We ran a new wire from the fuse box in the trunk, tying it in with the wire that was already there, and ran it to the radio's wiring harness. We tested everything an nothing was grounded with the new connection and we tucked the wiring up neatly away. Radio now works, no fuse blows, and it's all reassembled. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

thats one way to fix it ... not the best way cause the problem is still there


----------



## The1965Ghost (Feb 25, 2010)

True, but tearing the whole dash apart then trying to follow all the wires leading to the fuse box was too much. The wiring was also too snug to even just pull out the wire that's causing the problem. We're still using the same fuse connection and it works just like before. No big deal lol


----------

